# Removing center console and door/dash trim



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to remove center console trim(2 pieces around start & volume) along with door and dash trims(7 silver accents)? Is it easy?


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

The dash trim pieces are easy - just pull them out, although you will want to use a set of stereo removal keys to get the row of buttons out before doing the two larger ones. The door panels are not so easy, I'm afraid - you have to remove the whole door card as the trim pieces are bolted to it from the back.  I haven't personally done anything with the centre console yet, but from what I understand, the whole thing right up to the 12V plug needs to come up and out. The piece you are referring to under the volume and start buttons is apparently welded to the other pieces of the console itself. Great from a quality point of view as there are no rattles and vibrations to be had, but sucks when you want to change the finish!


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

Reznor909 said:


> The dash trim pieces are easy - just pull them out, although you will want to use a set of stereo removal keys to get the row of buttons out before doing the two larger ones. The door panels are not so easy, I'm afraid - you have to remove the whole door card as the trim pieces are bolted to it from the back.  I haven't personally done anything with the centre console yet, but from what I understand, the whole thing right up to the 12V plug needs to come up and out. The piece you are referring to under the volume and start buttons is apparently welded to the other pieces of the console itself. Great from a quality point of view as there are no rattles and vibrations to be had, but sucks when you want to change the finish!


Thanks! Might consider wrapping them then...


----------



## BodegaBay (Aug 18, 2002)

Here's a good DIY on how to remove that piece by the shifter. https://youtu.be/O3I8zfydK1g


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

I attempted to remove the shifter console and it didn't come up. I am not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

I did my dash trim pieces in a body-colored Sepang Blue along with the interiors of the vents and it turned out pretty good. Still haven't decided if it's worth the effort to remove all the door cards to do those ones though...


----------

